# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Onregelmatige menstruatie,pil vaak vergeten

## lolo

hey, 

ik ben 18 en ben al zown 2 jaar aan de pil. En vanaf mn 14 ongesteld. 
Nu, ik ben nooit erg goed geweest in het volhouden van het slikken van mijn pil. Daarom vergeet ik het vaak, ik houdt het 5 dagen vol en dan vergeet ik er 2, en stop ik maar tot ik ongesteld ben. En begin weer opnieuw, waarna weer hetzelfde gebeurd. 
Elke keer weet ik niet precies wanneer ik ongesteld moet worden. Ook heb ik de laatste half jaar of wat vaak last van bruinige afscheiding, vaak voor ik ongesteld moet worden. Ook heb ik veel last van stressige gevoelens de laatste tijd. 
De laatste keer ging het precies hetzelfde, ik heb nu ook een vriend. We hebben sex en doen het wel veilig. De pil heb ik opgegeven (sinds de vorige keer vergeten heb ik da besloten, zown 6 weken geleden). 
Nu Heb ik een beetje afscheiding, niet veel maar mijn ongesteldheid komt maar niet. Ik weet dat dit misschien pure 'angst' is. Want elke keer ben ik bang dat ik zwanger ben. Maar we doen het altijd veilig. 
Soms word ik echt GOED ongesteld en soms amper, zoms heb ik zelf alleen maar een beetje van die afscheiding. 
Nu weet ik niet precies meer wann mij laatste ongesteldheid was, maar de laatste pil heb ik geloof ik 4-5 weken geleden geslikt geloof ik. 
Moet ik mij nu zorgen maken? Ik kan er echt amper van slapen. 
Een zwangerschapstest weet ik niet, vind ik eng en misschien een beetje overdreven.
Het zal vast goed zijn, maar ik wil weten wat jullie hiervan vinden. 
Klinkt dit als, maak je geen zorgen, of toch wel?

Ook denk ik dan als het nit komt vaak van, oh, ik voel buikpijn nu komt t en dan kant vaak nog een (stressvolle) week ofzo duren. Ook denk ik vaak oh shit misselijk enz, zwanger?
Maar dat kan toch allemaal niet, ookal tel je alles bij elkaar op, ik doe het veilige, dus dan hoef ik me eigenlijk toch geen zorgen te maken?

Ik lees nml wel dat sommige vrouwen hier sommige klachten ook hebben en die horen allemaal maak je geen zorgen (afscheiding, geen pil langere onregelmatige tijden niet ongesteld enz). Hoe zit dat hier :P, kan iemand mij helpen>

----------


## Petra717

Ik zou wel even een testje doen en overstappen op andere anticonceptie!!! Zelf heb ik de implanon, en dat bevalt mij prima, nergens waar je op moet letten... dus geen gedoe of je het pilletje wel op tijd slikt! en als je de pil niet op tijd slikt, dan geeft de pil al geen zekerheid meer!.. dus testje doen!

----------


## Petra717

Ik denk dat een testje voor je eigen gemoed toestand ook het beste is!

----------


## lolo

maar denken jullie ook dat het fout zit zeg maar?
als je het zo hoort
of is het alleen maar voor mezelf rustiger te maken...

----------


## Nikky278

Ook al doe je het altijd veilig, het beschermt nooit 100%. Dus een test is altijd goed om te doen als je twijfelt. Het kan inderdaad goed zijn dat je menstruatie uitblijft doordat je je er te druk over maakt.

Mijn tip: Koop een test, niks om je voor te schamen. Blijkt daaruit dat je niet zwanger bent, niks aan het handje. Kan goed zijn dat je menstruatie gewoon weer op gang komt als je je niet meer zo druk maakt.

Succes  :Smile: 

Xx Nikky.

----------


## lolo

dus ik moet er een kopen, god daar ben ik zo bang voor. 
Wat nou als het wel zo is. En wat moet ik dan doen. Ik kan dan toch niet anders dan mn ouder vertellen, dan zou ik echt dood gaan....
Ik bedoel ik zu niet in mn hoofd kunne snappen hoe dat zou komen. Ik weet wel dat t nie 100% veilig is. Maar toch. 

En als t niet zo is idd dan zou er een enorme deel last van mn schouders afvallen. Maar toch, ik durf echt bijna niet.

----------


## muismarjolein

Hoi lolo 
ik zie dat je gauw angstig bent dus ik ga heel gemeen even op je angst in spelen. Als je de test niet doet en na 3 maanden kom je er achter dat je toch wel zwanger bent , zit je er aan vast. Dan heb je geen keuze van abortus of zo. Dus neem die stap, mijn eerste test: Ik schreef op een briefje dat ik een zwangerschap test wou kopen, en gaf dat briefje aan de apotheek, zodat ik het daar niet hardop hoef te zeggen. De vrouw begreep meteen dat ik er discreet over wou zijn en stopte het meteen in een zakje, zodat niemand kon zien wat ze mij gaf, ik betaalde (tegenwoordig +- tussen de 4 en 9 euro) en ging naar huis. De volgende ochtend met ochtend urine op een gesloten badkamer de test gedaan, uitslag NIET zwanger, Ik was onwijs opgelucht, ik voelde de spanning van me af lopen. En 's avonds .... ik was ongesteld. Dus dubbele opluchting en geen stress meer.

groetjes Marjolein

----------


## lolo

:P dat is ook zo  :Big Grin:  daar heb je helemaal gelijk in...
Ik heb met mijn moeder erover gesproken
ze was wel geschokt
maar ze gaat eerst samen met me naar de dokter
en als er dan een test moet komen, doet ze die ook samen met me
morgen is de doktersafspraak

----------


## molletje/mies

hallo,ik heb je verhaal gelezen maar kan er niet echt wijs uit,slik je nu op dit moment wel of niet de pil,de klachten die je hebt zijn heel goed voor te stellen,door jouw slordigheid in gebruik van de pil,is heel je hormoonhuishouding flink door de war geschopt,als je de pil slikt,moet ,moet je die elke dag innemen tot het einde van de strip,daarna stop je 7 dagen,desnoods,schakel je je alarm op je mobiel in op dezelfde tijd elke dag,zodat je de pil nooit meer vergeet,ben je er mee gestopt,moet je zeker een half jaar geduld hebben voordat je hormoonhuishouding weer helemaal in balans is,tot die tijd kun je vele klachten hebben,zoals onregelmatig ongesteld,afscheiding,wisselende stemmingen,en vele andere,een vrouw funcioneerd pas goed als de hormoonhuishouding in balans is,denk hier niet te licht over,door je slordige pilgebruik is alles door de war bij je,en dat heeft de tijd nodig om te herstellen,en vrij zoiezo altijd veilig,door een zwangerschapstest weet jegelijk of je zwanger bent,ga anders gewoon langs de dokter,succes ermee,en spring zuinig met je lichaam om,dan komt alles weer goed,sterkte

----------


## lolo

dat zijn precies klachten waar ik last van heb idd, 
ik heb al besloten te vragen om de prikpil, of zoiets
want ik merk nu al, dat ik eecht echtte pil niet volhoud. Ik vergeet hem steeds...
momenteel btw, heb ik m niet, ik vergat m een tijdje geleden, ben meteen door gegaan, maar toen weer vergeten dus gewoon (weer gestopt nu)

----------


## Petra717

Is het niet slim om over te stappen op een andere anti conceptie? waar je minder "aandacht" hoeft aan te besteden? Zodat je beter beschermd bent?

petra

----------


## lolo

daarom ga ik morgen ook naar de dokter

maar het rare is, of nja, of t raar is weet ik niet
ik heb gister een gesprek (emotioneel gesprek zeg maar)
gehad met me ma
waarin ik dingen heb verteld die me al een tijdje echt dwars zaten
en vandaag had ik enorme mentruatie achtige pijntjes in mn buik
heel beetje bij beetje
komt er donker spul zeg maar
ik denk dus dat het goed zit
ben niet meer super bang
al1 beetje spaning nog zeg maar
morgen heb ik een afspraak met de dokter voor oa andere conceptie
en ff kijke wat hij hier nu allemaal van denkt
maar op zich ben ik minder bezorgd
me pa zei al, miss is t de stress van alles wat er de laatste tijd is gebeurd...

----------


## lolo

vandaag gesprek gehad
en alles is weer ok
ongesteld en alles erop en eraan

nu moet ik van de dokter kiezen tussen
spiraal of prikpil
wat kunnen jullie mij hier qua ervaringen over vertellen...

----------

